# Is it too late to cancel the service



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, all, i just reactivated my Stiletto about 10 days ago but i can only use it when i am walking and it has to be a clear day. When I try to use it in the house aquring sat signal cant even use it in the yard when mowing. it was a free 2 mos thing i am starting to have a little remorse. Thank goodness i have a great walkman from c.crane no problems with reception. I did tell them i wanted it for just 3 mos. Would appreciate any suggestions. This is another reason why in the end Sirius is going to fail people want to hear music or talk all of the time when they are going to use their radios. I may just have to use it for 3 mos this is the last time i am going with Sirius very bad product.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

well, i closed the acct was able to get a nice credit on the acct. As of now am done with Sirius-it's too bad it just didnt work out for me. My niece wants the steletto so she will be happy I will still listen to the channels on D from time to time.


----------



## mishababy (Mar 26, 2007)

That is what I do listen on directv from time to time now because I was never in my car long enough to listen and well since the switch it hasnt been the same.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yea,i dont listen as much on D anymore except for Magic matt in the am when i am home and maybe classic rewind a bit at nite for the most part l listen to aol radio on line-we now have jack fm so we are set-it's a pretty good station. From what i can tell the Dj's dont seem to excited on the air-noticed with Matt today.


----------

